# CONTRACT TEMPLATE



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

I was wondering if anyone had a contract or template I could look at or use/edit. Or if any of you know where I could find this on the web for free I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## UUilliam

What type of contract? Wedding? model release? orrr?


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

a contract between me the photographer and client saying that i have the right to use the pictures to advertise and promote my photography business. also saying that the photos are owned and copywrited by me and any unauthorized reproduction or use of the photos other than for personal use is unlawful unless i give my written consent. im not sure if i should have seperate contracts for different types of jobs or what. id like everything to be on one generalized contract. im new to the business part of this so i really need to do some reading up on this.


----------



## KmH

*"Business and Legal Forms for Photographers"* Tad Crawford Explains why the contracts say what they do.

*"Professional Business Practices in Photography"* A compilation by the American Society of Media Photographers. www.asmp.org Also has photography business forms.

*"Best Business Practices for Photographers"* John Harrington www.johnharrington.com

_*"A Digital Photogrraphers Guide to Model Releases"*_ Dan Heller www.danheller.com

*"Photographers Market"* Writers Digest Books.


----------



## musicaleCA

KmH said:


> *"Business and Legal Forms for Photographers"*  Tad Crawford



Blast, I need to pick that up. *Leaves for Chapters*


----------

